# SUP at the Hall ?



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)




----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

I was just asking because I know alot of guys going back to work at local casinos and commercial construction that have been sitting in rotation for 6-12months. So, the hall here is pretty empty now


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Cletis said:


> I was just asking because I know alot of guys going back to work at local casinos and commercial construction that have been sitting in rotation for 6-12months. So, the hall here is pretty empty now


I did not know that. How nice of you to share that with us.


----------



## Awg-Dawg (Jan 23, 2007)

Cletis said:


> I know alot of guys going back to work at local casinos


 You might need an edit.


_ Bingo is one of only three legal forms of gambling in Georgia. The other two legal forms of gambling are the Georgia Lottery and raffles._


----------

